# Come rinnovare WhatsApp gratis. Guida per non pagare l'abbonamento



## Louis Gara (12 Aprile 2015)

*WhatsApp *è la più famosa e utilizzata applicazione messaggistica per smartphone. L'app, che il primo anno è utilizzabile *gratuitamente*, va poi *rinnovata *di anno in anno (o con offerte di più anni) a cifre esigue: 0,89 centesimi l'anno.
Ma, nonostante la cifra esigua, moltissimi utenti sono riluttanti a pagare il canone annuale per diversi motivi: mancanza di una carta ricaricabile o il non voler utilizzare la propria carta. Per rinnovare l'abbonamento a WhatsApp, infatti, non è possibile utilizzare il proprio credito telefonico.

Vi mostriamo, quindi, a puro scopo informativo, una *guida *che permette di *rinnovare l'abbonamento annuale a WhatsApp in modo gratuito*, *senza *dover *pagare *nulla, *senza* dover *utilizzare bancomat*, carte ricaricabili e senza dover fornire dati sensibili.
Ecco, passo per passo, la guida per ottenere un anno gratuito di WhatsApp.


Prima di tutto, bisogna specificare che alcuni considerano questa procedura funzionante solo per abbonamenti già scaduti, altri per abbonamenti in scadenza non oltre i 30 giorni. In realtà, la procedura sembra funzionare sempre.

Per cominciare, bisogna scaricare il *programma *che ci permetterà di ottenere il rinnovo gratis: *Wassapp*. E' un programma *gratuito*, utilizzabile su sistemi operativi quali Microsoft Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8 e 8.1.
Ecco il link per il download:

```
http://wassapp.joydownload.it/
```
Copiate e incollate l'indirizzo nella vostra barra browser, *scaricare e installate il programma* (scegliendo sempre l'installazione personalizzata e togliendo le spunte alle features aggiuntive che la procedura d'installazione vi chiederà di scaricare).


 Una volta installato il programma, *apritelo*. Vi si presenterà così, con un'interfaccia molto semplice:







 Scegliete il *paese*, selezionandolo dal menù a tendina:






 Inserite il vostro *numero di cellulare* (gli asterischi li ho inseriti io per coprire il numero):






 Ora vi chiederà la *password*. Ma quale password? La password richiesta altro non è che il codice IMEI del vostro dispositivo, ovvero un codice che identifica il vostro smartphone. Per conoscere il codice IMEI basta digitare sul tastierino del vostro smartphone il codice **#06#*. Mentre, se siete possessori di un Windows Phone, il codice IMEI è il _Device Unique ID_.
In realtà, *potete benissimo NON inserire il vostro codice IMEI*, ma uno *fittizio*.
Il codice IMEI è composta da *15 cifre*, dunque inserite il numero *35* seguito da *altre 13 cifre scelte a caso*.
Esempio: 354871903847624






Ora, è necessario *spegnere *il vostro *smartphone*. Lo riaccenderete solo alla fine della procedura.




 Ora, *spuntate la casella "Old Whatsapp"* e cliccate *Login*.




Vi comparirà il messaggio "*The phone number and/or password are incorrect*". *In realtà*, significa che la procedura è andata a buon fine e che *avete rinnovato* per un ulteriore anno il vostro abbonamento a WhatsApp in modo completamente *gratuito*.




 Ora potete *riaccendere il vostro smartphone*. *Aprite Whatsapp* e controllate la *nuova scadenza*, che sarà allungata, gratuitamente, di un ulteriore anno. Potrebbe anche arrivarvi una notifica di rinnovo nella stessa app.
In caso contrario, semplicemente *aspettate qualche minuto*.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2015)

up


----------



## Canonista (13 Aprile 2015)

@Canonista

Al prossimo intervento. e replica, di questo tipo ti becchi un bel ban. E' una guida e tale deve essere considerata. Senza polemiche gratuite.

Si torna On Topic.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2015)

Puntualizzo un'inesattezza, i clienti TIM mi risulta che possano pagare col loro credito telefonico


----------



## Dave (17 Aprile 2015)

Non ne ho voglia di fare questo casino per non pagare 89 centesimi


----------

